

The Feds’ ‘Ultimate Solution’ to Curb Distracted Driving - Shivetya
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/06/feds-ultimate-solution/

======
penguat
Some kind of proximity sensor...

So, drivers have to hold their hand where a passenger would be? However
sophisticated you make this, I can't see it actually working consistently. It
might serve as a useful reminder - or it might distract drivers further by
making them work around it.

------
tocomment
If nothing else drivers need to be able to use cell phones for emergency
situations such as someone following you. You won't be able to stop to make a
phone call.

I think a better solution would be for cars to have a way to detect if your
eyes are on the road and warn you.

~~~
num3ric
And a better solution still is to get rid of the driving, not the
distraction...

~~~
jmilkbal
Riding my bicycle around town can be extremely disconcerting when the only one
on the road who is actively participating in their transportation is me.

